# Hesston 1091 Cutter/Conditioner (gearbox)



## trentvoigt (Apr 25, 2011)

I have a dead gear box. It runs the sickle just fine but the conditioner shaft is not turning out of the gearbox. Pretty big pain to get it off, but my question to the smart members of this forum is "anybody know where to get one or who repairs the gearboxes?".

Got a lot of hay to cut still, so need it back on line.

Thanks


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Welcome! Idon't have a clue,have you checked the web?


----------



## trentvoigt (Apr 25, 2011)

I have found out that Massey Fuerguson has bought Hesston so they can get parts. However, quite expensive it is... I am now trying to get it off, the shaft is froze on it, so I am going to have to knock out the u-joint so I can get a puller on the yoke. After I get it off, i am going to see if I can find the gear, and just fix the problem.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Actually, both Massey Ferguson and Heston are owned by AGCO corp.

If you are remotely handy, rebuilding the gearbox shouldn't be too hard. I'd check for sheared keys on the gears before I start buying parts or a new gearbox. Had that on our old chopper. The one key sheared in the gearbox and it took us a long time to find it.


----------

